# FF udder and production



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

This is a yearling FF, lamancha. Critique the udder for me please? I'm biased with her. 

Also, she's giving 3/4 gallon a day, milking twice a day, no kids on her, one month after freshening. Is that decent or low for a FF? Any estimate on how she'll likely produce next year?


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

I am by no means an expert but her udder is very nice for a FF. He height could be a bit higher, but the teats are a nice size and straight. The median and side ligaments are good, too. Next year I am thinking her arch, which isn't bad, will be even better! It would be good to show a pic from the side and a close up of her fore udder. Like I said, I am not an expert, though - I am curious to hear what others say.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

3/4 gallon is pretty good for an FF. I'd expect 5 quarts or so a day next year. 

Pros - 
Long teats
Nice big teats for an FF
Even halves
Ok rear attachments
Well placed teats
Strong medial
Nice shape
Good capacity 

Cons - 
Arch could be wider and higher
Skimpy connection between teats and udder
Rear attachments could extend a bit farther down


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you! I was definitely thinking width needs to be our main focus to improve her (width in general, I think she could use more "dairy strength") so I'm glad y'all agree and I'm on the right track! I've only had minis besides her so her udder is like a whole 'nother ballgame for me. Lol! 

Can you explain what I'm looking at for the connection between treat and udder?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would like to see a wider base of the teat.


----------

